
7 Tips to Ace Your Next Technical Interview - s_reid9
http://blog.500miles.io/2015/07/28/7-tips-to-ace-your-next-technical-interview/
======
bigiain
I assume the headline's claimed seventh tip is to not make off-by-one errors
during interviews? ;-)

